# Stocking new 125 gallon tank



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, getting a new 125 gallon tank in just over a week. Looking for stocking advice. I had posted this earlier but it was buried in a thread that wasn't stocking related, and I got no responses.

These are the fish I am considering. I would like opinions on which are compatible, and how many of each I can keep.

Bala Sharks
Tiger Barbs
Redline Barbs
Flying Fox (1)
Banded (Giant) Gourami (1)
Weather Loaches

I know weather loaches are cooler water species, but the profiles I have read say up to 25 degrees C. From what I have read, if I keep the temperature around 24 degrees, it should be ok for all of these.

I am open to suggestions of different fish, just not cichilds.

In my other tanks I have silver dollars, peacock eel, zebra loaches, rainbowfish, serpae tetras, dwarf frog, corys, platies, guppies, neons, harlequin rasboras, hillstrream loach, mollies, moonlight gouramis, platies, and as soon as it comes out of quarantine at Big Al's, a leopard bush fish (can't wait). So I am looking for fish other than these.

Thanks!

​


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

It was just pointed out to me that Giant Gouramis get HUGE.

The gourami I meant was supposed to be a max of 4". I read this on liveaquaria:

The Giant Gourami, also known as Banded Gourami, Rainbow Gourami, or Striped Gourami, is a pale to golden yellow with silvery pale blue stripes running vertically along its body. In some parts of India it is used as a food fish, where it is dried and then eaten. 

The Banded Gourami is what I want.


----------



## Mako (Sep 3, 2012)

How about Silver-tipped catfish? They are awesome looking. They look a lot like little sharks. They are brackish though.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Mako said:


> How about Silver-tipped catfish? They are awesome looking. They look a lot like little sharks. They are brackish though.


If that's the fish I think it is, it gets too large for my tank. Also, having a brackish water fish severely limits what I can add to the tank.

They are cool looking fish though!


----------

